# Raspberry Mead



## carmenb (Oct 5, 2010)

I was in the Finger Lakes area this past weekend and tried mead for the first time and I would like to make some. I have raspberries that picked this summer frozen and there is a person about a mile from me who has bees and produces honey. All I need is a good recipe. Anybody have one?


----------



## robie (Oct 5, 2010)

There is a recipe topic under this forum:


http://http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=51

There are a lot of mead-makers here.
Enjoy and good luck!


----------



## MikeRod101 (Oct 25, 2010)

omg i love THis kind


----------



## GerardVineyard (Oct 25, 2010)

robie said:


> There is a recipe topic under this forum:
> 
> 
> http://http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=51
> ...




For some reason, google chrome does not like that link....


----------



## BobF (Oct 25, 2010)

GerardVineyard said:


> For some reason, google chrome does not like that link....


 

Take the extra 'http://' off the front of the link


----------



## mcoltezo (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi,

I'm curious about raspberry mead also but the link above only took me back to the forum list of threads. Does anyone have this recipe they could maybe just post here? ...or send me? Thanks!


----------

